# Alpine type R question



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

Everytime I blast jocking-jayz song halfway through the song my bass like completely dies. Anybody ehre can tell me why? =/ thanks


----------



## dbleon (Feb 9, 2009)

clipping


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Just that one song? have you opened your trunk or hatch or wherever your amp is located and had that song playing at the volume it shuts down at and watch to see what the speaker and amp do? ie: any issues with sub like overexcursion or with the am like it shuts off? 

What amp, What are the settings like crossover subsonic?

Does the bass come back after the song? 

Basically need more info. It could very well be clipping of the amp but I have never seen that cause loss of sound unless you are doing it so much that the amp thermal cycles itself.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

thats amp i have. its with a lot of songs. bass never comes back I have to turn off the radio, and turn it back on for it to work again


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

Amp could be going into protection...how's it wired?


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

is it the dual 4 or dual 2 ohm sub? bridged or stereo wiring on the amp?

what is the battery voltage when the amp cuts out (measured on the amp terminals)?


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

2 ohm.. bridge? i have no clue circuit city did the wiriing lol


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

it is impossible to troubleshoot your own gear unless you understand how it is wired and what you have.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

First of all, those amps are not known for there ability to handle serious power output. Sorry to be the one to tell you. It sounds like you are causing your amp to go into protection mode. So you will have to either get it wired differently or maybe an amp upgrade... What is the model of your sub? We can try to help you troubleshoot your issue.

My guess is your sub is wired incorrectly for your amp, or your gain is turned up to high so that when you are jammin to your music it causes your problem.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

agreed, i assume an impedance issue. probably 2 ohm mono on the amp bridged. 

replace the amp. remove the sub from the box to determine the model number. then we can suggest a new amp or different wiring.

for example: this is my SWR-1242 - it is a 12" dual 4 ohm sub. you can see the model number on the terminals. 



















since it is dual 4 ohm, it can be wired for 2 ohm or 8 ohm. a normal 2 channel amp cannot properly run this sub. Instead, a monoblock amplifier that is 2 ohm stable is required. I can tell you that performance suffers if less than 300W RMS is available. 500-600W RMS is necessary to extract maximum performance.


----------



## Open Water (Jan 20, 2009)

Although a bit off topic: I have two of these sitting in my garage right now. These will be installed in my boat. I found the specs online at alpine, but could not get unibox to work for me. Can anyone point me the direction to an application that is currently up and running. Being that these will be operating in the open (no cabin gain) -it seems SPL may be the way to go.

Needed to post somewhere before starting a new thread... figured this was a good fit.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

Open Water said:


> Although a bit off topic: I have two of these sitting in my garage right now. These will be installed in my boat. I found the specs online at alpine, but could not get unibox to work for me. Can anyone point me the direction to an application that is currently up and running. Being that these will be operating in the open (no cabin gain) -it seems SPL may be the way to go.
> 
> Needed to post somewhere before starting a new thread... figured this was a good fit.


Check out the REAudio.com box calc, it works great.


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

Need a HO alt to keep feeding it power. I lose power to
Push That N!99A by lil jon and my windshield wipers stop working


----------



## Dichotomous (Nov 2, 2006)

couldnt you just run each VC off one of each channel on the amp and Y the channels together? that would match the impedances


----------

